# turbo chargein a vg30de



## DrRyAaGnON (Sep 1, 2007)

ive got a 93 maxima have a t3 t4 hybrid turbo from nismo need pipeing and exhaust manifolds oh headers for it !know anywhere to get them ?can only find for 95 up!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

dude you don't have a VG30DE in a 93 maxima.
you will have to fabricate the piping and the manifolds (more than likely) yourself.
learn ALOT more about your car before you blow money on a turbo for it


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

True, true...That would be the vE30de.


----------

